# Saw this gem recently..



## Tim Whistler (11 mo ago)

No real post, just the oldest tankless boiler I've ever seen! ANSI code is 1980, and I it's from 1987. Which seems like last week sometimes lol! 
-Tim Whistler


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It has to be pretty close to 40 years old. The ANSI standard it claims to comply with is dated 1983. I remember seeing a few of these years ago. I can't remember if we installed any.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tim Whistler said:


> No real post, just the oldest tankless boiler I've ever seen! ANSI code is 1980, and I it's from 1987. Which seems like last week sometimes lol!
> -Tim Whistler



What state and city are you in Timothy?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I see it's a Paloma. That's good news for me as I only install Rheem rtgh-95dvln-2 tankless heaters. There made in Japan by Paloma.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Paloma was the first tankless I ever worked on back in 1992,
Just FYI Paloma owns Rheem/Ruud, and Raypak Boilers out of Oxnard, CA.


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

Fascinating! Thanks fellas ;-)


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

Close to 20 years ago we pulled 3 old Ruud tanklesses (or just boilers) out of some pretty old houses in San Francisco. One of them was still working. Old mechanical flow valves to turn the gas in. Now I wish I’d grabbed one instead of recycling it. My boss at the time told me they were from the 19-teens.


----------

